# My 4 Lovelies



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello!

These four tiels are not my personal tiels, but tiels that I've befriended in a local Petco. I try and visit them twice a week and the store knows well of it lol. I've also named all four and the store has decided to keep it as permanent names.

This is Roco, who sleeps like a grumpy old man lol. He is actually quite charming, and begs for sctriches when he isn't snoozing. 



















This is Little Pearl (whom I call Lil'Pearl or just Pearl) She's the younges tiel in and looks adorable! She's also the tallest crest I've seen lol.



















This is Duke. I haven't had much time to get to know Duke, since he went to a good home in just 2 weeks of being in the store. But what I loved about him was how good he sang =] He also has the puffiest crest ever! He looks like a conehead most of the time heh.



















And finally, this is Daisy, the first tiel I've befriended and the tiel I've grown to love. 

Left: First picture of Daisy taken. Right: The last. Look at how much she's grown!









Some baby pictures.










And all grown up =]










Daisy has been in the store for quite a while: a few good months. I never thought she'd be in this long because she's just so beautiful. I was always happy to see her and she definitely liked being scritched. 

One week I was playing with Daisy, the week after she was gone. Someone has finally brought her to a good home. It still hurts a little bit that I wasn't aware and that I never got to say goodbye. But I know she's happy where she is. She deserves it. =]


----------



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

A few more of Daisy's pictures when she was just a youngin =]


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

wow great pictures all four are such beauties, I love the sleeping Roco picture he is to cute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Can I have them please???? lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww to bad they arn't yours. I'd seriously die for one lol.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Roco is really cute.  And i like Pearl's crest! Great photos.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh I can't pic a favourite - they are all so beautiful 

It must be heartbreaking to go there and not see them there, I sure hope you get to have your own tiel soon


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Just gorgeous tiels! 

Daisy looks a lot like my Maya (formerly Diego)... hehe When do you plan on buying a tiel? I say you should get Roco.. i love pearl peids!

Kirby


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Awww i love those tiels. It must be so hard for you not to bring them home. I say you buy BOTH Roco AND Pearl. I cant decide which i like better out of those two.


----------

